# Post your setup.



## streetriots (Jan 25, 2015)

I don't have a bench where I can set up my stuff, so I keep it mobile. This is my setup that stays in a duffelbag. Don't laugh at my jig.


----------



## bigtexprepper (Dec 30, 2014)

Very nice setup like ur colors


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice setup. I like how you can pack up and go whenever you need to.


----------



## ParacordPotter (Jan 5, 2015)

I carry all my stuff in a tackle box. Same jig too. If it works, it works.


----------



## CKParacord (Apr 3, 2015)

streetriots said:


> I don't have a bench where I can set up my stuff, so I keep it mobile. This is my setup that stays in a duffelbag. Don't laugh at my jig.


How do you like those black spools? I think I found those or some similar on Amazon and was thinking about picking a set up. I've been using pieces of cardboard but they tend to bend easily with 100' or so on them.


----------



## streetriots (Jan 25, 2015)

They work pretty well. I should have bought more. I tie the end to the spools, wrap the paracord and put a rubber band around it to keep the other end in place. I also tried to use one for making a leash, since pulling 30 ft of paracord through each weave is time consuming, it didn't work so well.


----------



## CKParacord (Apr 3, 2015)

streetriots said:


> They work pretty well. I should have bought more. I tie the end to the spools, wrap the paracord and put a rubber band around it to keep the other end in place. I also tried to use one for making a leash, since pulling 30 ft of paracord through each weave is time consuming, it didn't work so well.


I'll have to get some then. Amazon has a pack of 10 for $10 and free shipping right now, seems like a pretty good deal. Thanks for the fast reply!


----------



## Happybone (Apr 6, 2015)

*My Go Kit Setup*

I really liked Streetriot's post and since I just joined the forum this week I figured this would be a good way for me to jump in.

I myself don't have a workbench setup yet and honestly I really do like to move around where I do my tying. Sometimes I do it in the living room while watching the Razorbacks play or I'll just stay in my room but I also have been taking my setup with me over to my sister's house as well. I have more cord and accessories than what is here but not much more: I have two homemade jigs: one for bracelets and another for monkey fists.

This is the general idea of it all where everything fits into the big tote on the left. I have all of my small accessories fit snugly inside their own container which fits inside the big one. 

The second pic shows just some of the small accessories I carry with me in the small plastic tote. I







n it I carry my homemade Hillman lacing needles (fids), lots of different sizes of split key rings, bracelet buckles, tape measure and caribiners.

The big tote carries whatever colors I happen to be working with when I take my kit with me. I personally love working with solid colors mainly. I really like contrasting shades that really make one shade or the other pop. A project I just finished is laying to the left of the 2nd pic, a small DNA helix key chain fob of purple and neon green. A lot of my customers right now are from my mother's beauty shop and they just love buying my small key fobs, monkey fists and small bars for their key chains, backpacks and zipper pulls. Not too many ladies out there wearing big thick survival cord bracelets so right now I am focusing a lot of my attention on trying to convert a lot of weaves out there that were intended for bracelets and trying to convert them to keychain fobs. If you have any advice for me please PM me asap.

Once the lighter and scissors and everything is put away it fits snugly back into this container I bought at Wally World for $1.97. It actually can fit into a large backpack I have for when I want to take it on the road.

Well that's it for my first post....Oh I almost forgot Mr Paracord here's my obligatory 1941 US Army issued P-38 on my keychain. I never leave home without it!

Peace


----------



## kardar2 (Jul 7, 2014)

Here is mine,
The white plastic container has all my hardware needles buckles etc. . The backpack is smaller then a regular backpack. I bought off national park depot for $25. Good quality. We have property a hour away and so for me it is easy to grab and go.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Happybone said:


> I really liked Streetriot's post and since I just joined the forum this week I figured this would be a good way for me to jump in.
> 
> I myself don't have a workbench setup yet and honestly I really do like to move around where I do my tying. Sometimes I do it in the living room while watching the Razorbacks play or I'll just stay in my room but I also have been taking my setup with me over to my sister's house as well. I have more cord and accessories than what is here but not much more: I have two homemade jigs: one for bracelets and another for monkey fists.
> 
> ...


How do you keep the P38 from opening up and ripping a hole in a pocket? 

I was thinking of either crimping the end so that it is harder to open or (a better option) put a narrow piece of duct tape (Gorilla brand) on it to keep it closed until I need it.


----------



## kornmart (May 3, 2015)

Just found this thread! I'll post my stuff tomorrow!


----------



## Ready_Cords (Jun 2, 2015)

I like to keep it mobile as well. I keep my hanks, tools, and hardware in a surplus USMC ILBE Assault Pack, and do most of my tying on the couch, with a folding tray table to hold my tools and to prop my jig on. Right now, however, my workstation looks like this:









If she wasn't there, she'd be laying on top of all my paracord hanks. I'll post a better pic later, and one of my jig with a bracelet or something on it.


----------



## bigtexprepper (Dec 30, 2014)

Hahaha that's freakn cute lmbo!


----------



## sbarnhardt (May 13, 2015)

streetriots said:


> I don't have a bench where I can set up my stuff, so I keep it mobile. This is my setup that stays in a duffelbag. Don't laugh at my jig.


Hey, I've got the "same" jig!! Ain't no laughing from this end!! Don't have a bench either. Don't have as much supply wise at you do, but I have it in a black, I think 15 inch, tool bag from Harbor Freight. Bag has pouches around the outside, and inside, with a zipper and handles. Fits just right underneath the side table beside my recliner.


----------



## Ready_Cords (Jun 2, 2015)

As promised, here is a pic of my jig, which I designed and built:









This jig has served me extremely well for over two years now. As you can see, I have made attachments for all of the different connectors I use. These are made with short sections of king cobra braid and a loop on the end, which attaches to a 1/4"-20 Allen head bolt that is in a threaded insert in the block. I am completely happy with the way that it functions for all of my projects.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Ready_Cords said:


> As promised, here is a pic of my jig, which I designed and built:
> 
> View attachment 1332
> 
> ...


Can you make lanyards on that jig?


----------



## Ready_Cords (Jun 2, 2015)

MrParacord said:


> Can you make lanyards on that jig?



I make lanyards freehand, either with a short cobra braid and a single neck cord, or with a four-strand round braid.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh okay.


----------



## sbarnhardt (May 13, 2015)

You folks impress the heck out of me with all your different "weaves" and projects. I get to thinking "I" am getting there with my one way I know to make a bracelet and have adapted that one way to use it to make keychains. Oh well, everybody can't be as sharp and "brainy" as you guys. LOL 

BTW........I like that jig set up Ready_Cords! Kreg parts??


----------



## Ready_Cords (Jun 2, 2015)

sbarnhardt said:


> You folks impress the heck out of me with all your different "weaves" and projects. I get to thinking "I" am getting there with my one way I know to make a bracelet and have adapted that one way to use it to make keychains. Oh well, everybody can't be as sharp and "brainy" as you guys. LOL
> 
> BTW........I like that jig set up Ready_Cords! Kreg parts??



Thanks! Actually, the T-track and cam clamps came from Rockler, but I think Kreg probably makes something similar. 

And hey, I started a little over two years ago by picking up 10 yards of OD cord and a few buckles at the craft store on a whim. Made a cobra bracelet freehand that night, and was hooked. Everything else just came from LOTS of practice!


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

sbarnhardt said:


> You folks impress the heck out of me with all your different "weaves" and projects. I get to thinking "I" am getting there with my one way I know to make a bracelet and have adapted that one way to use it to make keychains. Oh well, everybody can't be as sharp and "brainy" as you guys. LOL
> 
> BTW........I like that jig set up Ready_Cords! Kreg parts??


I've been doing this for the better part of 5 years and I started with some paracord I got online and some YouTube videos and I was hooked. 

I liked how I could carry cordage around with me without having a huge bundle stuffed in my pockets or wrapped around my torso like the G.I. Joe character Alpine. 

Don't get discouraged when you see all these different projects just do like I do and find out how it's made and make it yourself.


----------



## sbarnhardt (May 13, 2015)

I've been trying. I'm one of those folks that do better if I've got a specific purpose for making something as opposed to just making something for the sake of making it. I've been thinking about doing something like bracelets and keychains in a "Relay For Life" appropriate color then trying to sell, or give away for a donation, and donate the proceeds to a Relay for Life team some of my former work colleagues have every year. That kind of thing.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Sounds like you have a purpose to start making some bracelets for.


----------

